# Spreading sword



## KpT (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey everyone

Heres my idea

Ive got bogwood covering up the mainatnence for making the tank natural
Im getting some new moss to make a bed of it on the sand.
Getting more bogwood to cover up the centre peice of an amzon sword in a pot
Java fern to be attatched to the bogwood surrounding the pot
Almond leaves scattered 
Peat filters taken out to make more natural
Co2 diffuser covered up with a few plants.

And what i want to know is.

To save getting a taller tank, is there any way i could grow the amazon sword out the surface of the water and then when its really big, split it into two or more and put it in gravel sections of the substrate which i will make in the shallow sand.

This will probabaly sound silly or a good idea, depending on whether it is at all possible to split the sword up
My guess is not but hoping for a yes 

Cheers

Sam


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't see why you couldn't split it when it's time. From what I've read in your posts, the plant would only be a few inches taller than the tank? I'd think that the leaves would just lay against the surface of the water.

Sounds like a plan. Are you making a journal for this tank? I'd love to see pics.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ichthius said:


> I don't see why you couldn't split it when it's time.


KpT:

Ditto Leah except that I do not know the depth of your tank.

IMHO if you are having that much luck with your AS's then

[1] trimming off the very old leaves;

[2] allowing the new leaves to grow for several weeks; and

[3] then splitting might be appropriate.

TR


----------



## KpT (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey

Nice ideas so thanks

Im not sure if im going to make a journal

It would just consist of me messing around with lots of different things and making the set up look different.

Its a shame i havnt taken pics of my tank at each stage of this and each time its changed no have i when ive changed the tank all together.

All i can say is i have haha

Cheers

Sam


----------

